# Hi Everyone!



## Taper468 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum. I am looking at buying some new taping tools, but cant decide what brand to get! I have been looking around and I am seeing Northstar being sold :blink: I thought these had gone bust? Any help will be appreciated  Thank you


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome Taper! Northstar is back in business and by the looks of their tools, they're back strong as ever. I haven't bought any of there next generation of tools yet, but I will! :thumbup:


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't recommend a brand, but I sure like the brand of trowels you use!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome to the Board 468!


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!!! www.level5tools.com


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome along mate.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Taper468 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am new to this forum. I am looking at buying some new taping tools, but cant decide what brand to get! I have been looking around and I am seeing Northstar being sold :blink: I thought these had gone bust? Any help will be appreciated  Thank you


I have Tapepro and Columbia and Tape-Tech tools and every 1 is dif from the next!
U will probably buy something and get used to it, Could b any of the brands but I will say my Tapepro guns r nearly bullet proof! 1 is about 20 yrs old:thumbsup:


----------

